# Quiero saber de un contador ascendente y descendente C/ FFT



## grecia (May 30, 2006)

HOla...necesito saber si en este contador (usando un FF JK y puenteando las entradas para k sea tipo T) debo usar capacitores y de cuales (voy a usar  el integrado 7476)...tambien m gustaria saber k tanto afecta el ruido electrico a este integrado y como puedo solucionarlo...grax


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 30, 2006)

mira este de tecnologia cmos mc4510, entre otros que hay.
funciona de 3V a 14V y compatible con ttl, y muy robusto

mira la serie mc4000, es la competencia de los ttl.


----------



## grecia (May 30, 2006)

gracias  lo chekare


----------

